
Tesla Shareholders Will Vote on Booting Elon Musk as Chairman - Sohcahtoa82
https://gizmodo.com/tesla-shareholders-will-vote-on-booting-elon-musk-as-ch-1825598148
======
downrightmike
Sorry guys, there is no Tesla without Elon.

